# Problems with incoming mail using @iol.ie address



## europhile (3 May 2008)

Hello there. I can send, but not  receive messages.  Can anyone help, please?  I'm using a dedicated email programme.  Some problem with the security certificate?


----------



## ClubMan (4 May 2008)

Did it ever work? If so then what changed since?


----------



## karltimber (4 May 2008)

europhile said:


> Hello there. I can send, but not receive messages. Can anyone help, please? I'm using a dedicated email programme. Some problem with the security certificate?


 
I had the same prob a few weeks ago.
You don't need authentication to send emails but you do to receive.

so double check your username and password.
is it a new email account with BT ?


----------



## extopia (4 May 2008)

Go to the iol website for mail configuration settings.


----------



## europhile (4 May 2008)

I've had the address for about twelve years.  Don't think I did anything that would have affected it.  I just got the notice about the security certificate having expired.  Will check the iol website.  Thanks everybody.


----------



## extopia (5 May 2008)

What security certificate?


----------

